# Foods that dogs should NOT eat



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, we are the proud parents of a new puppy and since we are new at this I was hoping to compile a list of what foods dogs should definitely NOT be eating! Thanks in advance for all your help


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Pedigree
Nutro
Science Diet
Iams/Eukanuba
Royal Canin
Bil Jac
Authority
Purina anything
Beneful
Corn
Wheat
Soy
Onions
Raisins
Grapes
Chocolate
Caffeine
Fruits
Vegetables
Grains
Glutens

*ETA: and dog food in general* :biggrin:


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, thanks rannmiller that's quite a list, and I see that fruits and vegetables are included in the list but I thought that carrot sticks were o.k.? Not?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Pedigree
> Nutro
> Science Diet
> Iams/Eukanuba
> ...


This is a mix of foods that are definitely NOT good for dogs ( chocolate) vs ones that you don't _personally _like to give your dogs (vegetables).

Methinks your Raw Fed/Prey Diet bias is showing.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Vegetables as occasional treats will not hurt your dog, they have no nutritional value for them but my dogs like pieces of apple, carrots and green beans.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> This is a mix of foods that are definitely NOT good for dogs ( chocolate) vs ones that you don't _personally _like to give your dogs (vegetables).
> 
> Methinks your Raw Fed/Prey Diet bias is showing.


I guess you could call biological facts a raw fed bias :smile:
But yes, it is always showing! 

I suppose I could say that IMO these are foods that should NOT be fed to carnivores/dogs and are things I would NEVER feed to my dogs. 

I know there are millions of people in the country who would disagree about all the dog food brands I put on there as well, but I bet you agree with me on those, so who's to say what's fact and what's opinion? 

PS - this isn't the raw or kibble section so I think my list is perfectly acceptable and appropriate here. If you disagree, post your own list! The point of this forum is for people to post their knowledge, advice, and opinions here to help others. Just because I responded first doesn't mean no one else is allowed to reply with their own list. In fact, I encourage it!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

soxgrl09 said:


> Wow, thanks rannmiller that's quite a list, and I see that fruits and vegetables are included in the list but I thought that carrot sticks were o.k.? Not?


And as whiteleo said, you can feed those things to your dog, just don't expect them to get anything out of them. By far, not everything I eat is "necessary" or "good for me" or even part of a natural human diet, but that doesn't always keep me from eating it!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Vegetables as occasional treats will not hurt your dog, they have no nutritional value for them but my dogs like pieces of apple, carrots and green beans.


We also found carrots were good to keep the dog from chewing on things he shouldn't... like furniture! He especially likes the big ones that he can put in between his paws & gnaw. Or stealing the one that I'm eating. <lol>


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

soxgrl09 said:


> Hey everyone, we are the proud parents of a new puppy and since we are new at this I was hoping to compile a list of what foods dogs should definitely NOT be eating! Thanks in advance for all your help




I would try to avoid any products that contain any of following ingredients: *soybeans, beet pulp, sorghum, tomato pomace, alfalfa, peas, beans, oats, potatoes, garlic, and yucca*. If you can escape those 11 ingredients, you're off to a good start. I would *not* avoid products that contain by-product meals. Despite what you may read, they are actually very beneficial and help supply much needed animal source proteins into the diet.

Best of luck with the new puppy!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with the list of kibble and the other things. Looks good to me 

I disagree with the fruits and veggies being on the list 

Before I began raw, I gave my dog fish and veggies for dinner. And about 1 apple per day. He's never had any problems whatsoever and his health is top notch because he's had bloodwork and exams done. For him to be this healthy, I think there ought to be some nutritional value...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I agree with the list of kibble and the other things. Looks good to me
> 
> I disagree with the fruits and veggies being on the list
> 
> Before I began raw, I gave my dog fish and veggies for dinner. And about 1 apple per day. He's never had any problems whatsoever and his health is top notch because he's had bloodwork and exams done. For him to be this healthy, I think there ought to be some nutritional value...


Unless you pureed your dogs fruits and veggies, he wasn't getting as much from them as you might think.

Dogs cannot digest plant material (ie cellulose) so unless you mush them up...dogs wont get much from them since they don't "chew" their food.

Your dog was healthy and normal probably due to feeding the fresh fish instead of kibble at night.

There are no nutrients that dogs wont get from meats, bones and organs that are found in fruits/veggies. Omnivores and herbivores eat fruits and veggies and therefore assimilate the nutrients from those plants. Thru the process of the food chain...carnivores get them when they eat their meals of meats bones and organs from those omnivores/herbivores.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info danemama08!! I have one question though. If dog's can't digest fruits and veggies, that means that they would come out the same way that they went in right? I never saw pieces of carrots or broccoli in Aspen's stool. Same goes for apples.

Oh, and he would get a little bit of fish and more veggies mixed in with the kibble...:smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> If dog's can't digest fruits and veggies, that means that they would come out the same way that they went in right? I never saw pieces of carrots or broccoli in Aspen's stool. Same goes for apples.


I have and have had other people tell me that they do. I remember one time Thor got into some corn I had put out for the deer. Next time he pooped is was almost exclusively kernels of corn. The corn was so undigested that I could have washed them off and no one could have known that they had been through an animals body. I have seen the same with carrots. I'm not sure about borccoli because it's pretty soft anyway. I know grass comes out looking exactly the same way it looked going in except its twisted into a neat little rope. Wonder how they do that?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Any time I've fed carrots for treats they come out undigested. 

I just never really saw the purpose in feeding veggies to a carnivore LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe it's because I cut the carrots into little pieces...? Don't know for sure. Yeah, somehow my dog got a hold of corn too, don't know from what, because the kernels came out whole in his stool...But his stool was diarrhea too!! :wink:


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

Oakley dies for bananas.. so she gets a piece as a snack here and there, same with soem other fruits.  I could fee her worse.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Maybe it's because I cut the carrots into little pieces...? Don't know for sure. Yeah, somehow my dog got a hold of corn too, don't know from what, because the kernels came out whole in his stool...But his stool was diarrhea too!! :wink:


Its probably because you cut the carrots up into small pieces. Try giving big chunks of it and you will see it garanteed LOL

Broccoli on the other hand is not a bright color (unless its raw broccoli- not sure if you were feeding this or canned...) like carrots and easily takes on the brown appearance when heated thru digestion (cooked broccoli turns a bit brownish green).



oakley said:


> Oakley dies for bananas.. so she gets a piece as a snack here and there, same with soem other fruits.  I could fee her worse.


Our dogs love bananas too. I went to Thailand a few years ago and spent some time on an elephant refuge and they fed the dogs there bananas mixed with a home made dinner. Its common for dogs to like bananas :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, I know that if I give Aspen carrots that are in big pieces, they will come out indigested. I have seen it for myself. That's why I cut them in little pieces... :smile:

I would always give him raw broccoli and carrots. Never canned... :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Unless pureed your dog isn't going to benefit from the veggies much. But since you were cutting them into tiny pieces I am sure they were getting some benefit, but still not a whole lot.

Raw broccoli is known to cause major gas in dogs...

Giving canned veggies would probably be just as good as raw considering.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

He's had some gas here and there, but never bad...Well, actually really little. Just like a normal dog...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

claybuster said:


> I would try to avoid any products that contain any of following ingredients: *soybeans, beet pulp, sorghum, tomato pomace, alfalfa, peas, beans, oats, potatoes, garlic, and yucca*. If you can escape those 11 ingredients, you're off to a good start. I would *not* avoid products that contain by-product meals. Despite what you may read, they are actually very beneficial and help supply much needed animal source proteins into the diet.
> 
> Best of luck with the new puppy!


You know it is impossible to find a kibble without at one of these products. Orjiem what is most likely the No.1 dry dog food, has 2 of these products, potatoes and peas. Horizon Legacy puppy which I "also" use, has 2 different kinds of peas. My 3rd fav Evo has potatoes and tomatoes, just not pomace. I guess that would leave my 4th, California Natural the one you would suggest if you used kibbles, which isn't even considered a 5 star product more a less a #6, by the site I left a link to. I really doubt that a little bit of potato or a little bit of peas is gonna be that big of a deal. 
I do agree with the other junk.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

dont mind claybuster, he/she is biased against all foods except one. 

Theres nothing wrong with half of those ingridients


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> dont mind claybuster, he/she is biased against all foods except one.


I agree with you there :wink:



Unosmom said:


> Theres nothing wrong with half of those ingridients


Except that they have no place in a carnivores diet... they provide no nutrition


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I personally dont have a problem with higher end kibble using some plant matter like alfalfa or kelp for fiber and as a natural source of minerals, better then using artificial stool hardeners.


----------

